
Tesla's Model 3 Mistake - mtgentry
Can you tell the difference btwn a model S and a model 3? I can&#x27;t. That means everyone who previously spent $100K on a Tesla, just lost their status symbol.<p>It&#x27;s true that Elon has always said this was the plan. That the luxury car sales would enable the mass market car. But why do they have to look the same? Why not make more of a distinction btwn the cars, i.e. Toyota&#x2F;Lexus? Or at least have more distinct names than &quot;S&quot; and &quot;3&quot;.<p>Obviously this is a minor gripe. The car looks incredible and I hope they sell millions. I just hope they don&#x27;t burn bridges w&#x2F; the people who helped get them here.
======
LeoSolaris
I suspect that the similarities between the S and the 3 are partly due to the
aerodynamics of the S translating into the newest member of the family. Why
throw out all of that testing and a widely recognized signature look?

I really doubt that the 3 will feel nearly as posh inside as the luxury S. The
status is in the level of interior design and premium interior materials.

Nor will the 3 be quite as smooth to drive, have the battery life, or the
powerful motors that the S has.

Any auto maker could do the same thing. A Corvette with basic interior and a
midline motor would not cost any more to make than an Impala.

In fact, I think that the 3 will decrease the manufacturing costs of the S
because of the economies of scale in producing the shared parts. There will be
many, many more 3's on the road than S's.

I just hope that Tesla eventually makes its own coupe/sports car with the same
common and luxury models strategy. I don't need a 5 seater, because I don't
have kids. I also don't need an $100k-$150k coupe. $40k-$45k would be a great
price point for the non-luxury package to undercut the other auto
manufacturers' entry level sports cars.

------
eitally
The differences are very obvious. It's also very obviously a Tesla. Saying you
can't tell the difference is like saying you can't tell the difference between
BMW or Audi models (don't get my started on MB -- even I can't tell the
difference between all their models!).

------
wayn3
"why not make the cheaper car a bit less cool looking so that the rich
assholes get to be rich assholes"

"consumers who don't have the cash to own a cool car should not get a cool
car"

------
MalcolmDiggs
They're producing the best possible car they can for the price-point they're
trying to hit, and I think they should be applauded for that.

Most people can't tell the difference between Prius generations either, but
Prius owners can. I personally can't spot the difference between the 50k
mercedes and the 120k mercedes, but I'm sure their owners can. Model S drivers
will surely be able to spot a Model 3; I don't think it matters if lay people
can.

------
mixmastamyk
Wow, I actually prefer the look to the S, never did like the black nose.

